# Introducing myself



## rubyx07 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey y'all!
I am new here and I've been knitting for almost 15 years now. My mom taught me to crochet when I was I was little. I love both of these. I'm Interested in spinning. My grandpa made a spinning wheel and I have two spindles. I'm so excited to be here!!
Carrie


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Welcome, it's always great to have new people that are excited with Fiber Arts. It inspires the rest of us. Spinning is one of my favorite past times as it is so relaxing and the people are so nice. I have done many demonstrations and am always pleased at how much excitement it generates. I hope you can find like-minded folks close to you with which you can share time. We have many Fiber Festivals in our area and I'm sure you can find some too. Great fun!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome! You will find many different threads on here that demonstrate different aspects of the art of spinning! This is like a cozy corner with fiber crafters you can enjoy on a virtual community!


----------

